# Anybody Fish Karick Lake



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Anybody fish Karick Lake? I'm thinking of going and wanted to get any reports on the lake. Let me know...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

this time of year you don't even need your boat. just pull up in the picnic area right in the corner of the dam the last hour of daylight. throw a diamond shad either chrome & blue or gizzard shad color as far as you can chunk it. rod up @ 11:00 with a slow to medium retrieve. got some decent fish this way. trick worm after dark as well. (medium action rod helps avoid short strikes on those lipless cranks.)


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

what type of fish do you get and where is lake located? thanks


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

The last time I fished Karick lake allI caughtwas a few small bass. The lake was really low and we could barely get around the stumps without getting stuck on one. There wasa huge carp that I saw in the flooded timber had to of been around 30 lbs. I usually just go to hurricane instead.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i'd sure like to find out where it is. i've been getting into fishing for catfish and those stumps sound like a good place to look for 'em. anyone have any ideas on where it's located?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

It is on Hwy 189 in Okaloosa County south of Blackmon and about6 or7 miles north of Baker on the right directly across from Joe Jordan Rd.andFollow this site and type in Karick Lake in the upper left corner then zoom in directly below where the map shows Blackmon. http://findlakes.com/karick_lake_florida~fl00005.htm


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have fished karick lake all my life. Sometimes you can keep bass sometimes you can't.. Sometimes they have to be 24 inches sometimes they don't.. You can catch a good deal of bream, mainly shellcracker and bluegill. There are a lot of small bass (14 in and under), but not so many large ones (hence the closed periods they go through). They are there but just not near as many as the smaller ones. As far as catfish I have never seen nor caught a single one. I have tried, but have never been succesful. All my experience here has been from the bank and the 2 docks though, so I have never went back to the back of the lake. There are a great deal of large carp.. I caught one a few years ago hat was just over four feet long. Try this out: Go to the large dock on the north side of the lake (2nd entrance off the highway will take you there or you can walk around) through some floating dog food out as far to the middle as you can. The large carp will be out there rolling the top of the water in a matter of seconds. The large one I caught I did this way and used a bobber and a frehwater clam I got from the edge of the lake. Overall it's a good place to fish, and I would reccommend you try it out at least once or twice. 

P.S. watch out for snakes, especially around the damn, but the large pocket by the north side of the damn is slam full of bream so its worth the risk to me!! lol:clap


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

On a map it looks like a small lake to me--I'll give it a miss. I can't stand snakes anyway, I'll never fish it from the bank...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (2/24/2009)*i'd sure like to find out where it is. i've been getting into fishing for catfish and those stumps sound like a good place to look for 'em. anyone have any ideas on where it's located?


You can catch plenty of catfish in our river systems around here if you have a boat. Yellow river and Escambia can be really good.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

There are a lot of big catfish in yellow river for sure. I have even caught some decent ones in blackwater. Hurrican Lake has a lot of nice ones. I've seen 20-30 pounders pulled from there


----------

